# Hot or Not - Chipped Nails



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

Content taken from alligator blogs.







"Fashion designer Amy Smilovic, creator of Tibi, uploaded a photo on Wednesday to her Facebook page. This photo featured her new manicure that she had professionally done for a wedding. However, this was no ordinary manicure. Smilovic requested that her manicurist paint random shapes onto her nails in bright red to give off an effortless chipped look.
Smilovic discussed how she recently saw a couple of fashion magazine editors sporting the look and fell in love with it. She described the look as being effortless and approachable." - Ashley Lara Moses, Alligator Blogger

Source


----------



## internetchick (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been _so_ ahead of the trend.





That is terrible. I can only imagine that she paid to have that done to get people talking about her.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been _so_ ahead of the trend. Me too...me too!
When I saw chipped nails, I thought of crackle polishes, I didn't think it would literally meant "chipped". It's not approachable if you're wearing this to an interview.


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 3, 2010)

I try not to have this look...


----------



## llehsal (Oct 3, 2010)

eww


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol whatever!


----------



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

Not for me! Not hot!

I can't believe she paid for it?!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have to TRY to get this look! If you put some dirt under the nails too you'll get the digging yourself out of a grave look, just in time for Halloween


----------



## azsmylie13 (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally I thnk nails and the overall appearence of hands say a lot about a person; this says "I can't take 5 minutes to remove polish and clean up my nails."


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been _so_ ahead of the trend.



Bwahaha this actually made me LOL




If you are going anywhere that "matters" you should just take your polish off.


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 4, 2010)

That is fowl. I can't stand chipped nail polish. I have a fit when a little bit of mine comes off!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 4, 2010)

This time I am not behind the trend.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe the fashion magazine editors didn't have time to fill in chips at the time she saw her inspiration. Nonetheless, it's...different.

She sports a chipped look when all these "no chip, lasts for 14 days" polishes spring out!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 5, 2010)

Chipped nail polish is no where near the word "hot"!


----------



## Karren (Oct 5, 2010)

Ewwwww


----------



## bellagia (Oct 5, 2010)

Why pay to have this look done...it will get that way eventually. Lol


----------



## huricanecandy (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *azsmylie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Personally I thnk nails and the overall appearence of hands say a lot about a person; this says "I can't take 5 minutes to remove polish and clean up my nails."



That is SO very true! The overall appearance of ones hands says a lot about the person.


----------



## NGin (Oct 7, 2010)

eep!

I'm not gonna lie, chipped nails happened to me before, but unless you are 15 or in a punk band- DON'T.

When my nails are chipped and I forget to remove the polish I spend whole day hiding my nails.


----------



## wannabepoet (Oct 7, 2010)

i think it is horrible. i used to use bright polishes and blues and lavenders and hot pink but never would i pay to have my nail done like this. in my opinion her nails are too short to even have a design painted on them. it is gross. she should have stuck with just one color and forget the chipped look. i am like Ngin if i have to go anywhere and i don't have time to do my nails i keep them hidden as much as possible.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats a no for me.  If my nails are chipped its because im lazy.  Otherwise I try my best to clean them up.


----------



## NGin (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats a no for me.  If my nails are chipped its because im lazy.  Otherwise I try my best to clean them up.



Amen to that.


----------



## foojoy (Oct 13, 2010)

Not hot...either all on or all off...




 is what i feel like when i see nails like this.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 29, 2010)

NO!


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 31, 2010)

Why pay for that??? Just apply nail polish and leave for a week and ta-da you will have this look.

NOT


----------



## Shelley (Oct 31, 2010)

I totally agree. Whenever I do a manicure I wan't the whole entire nail to be painted, lol. If my nails start to chip I remove it right away.



> Originally Posted by *bellagia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why pay to have this look done...it will get that way eventually. Lol


----------



## tismama (Oct 31, 2010)

NOT hot but mine are chipped now and it's not cute lol


----------



## makeupglitz (Nov 2, 2010)

Gross!  Will NEVER do that.


----------



## xjackie83 (Nov 2, 2010)

Paying for chipped nails is not hot at all!  That's like paying for a bad dye job.


----------



## JenniKat (Nov 2, 2010)

I get so embarrassed when I go anywhere and my polish is chipped...it's usually when I'm either too lazy to fix it or I just haven't had the time to fix it. I feel like everyone looks at my hands when I haven't taken care of that problem.  I don't like the chipped look, it makes me feel dirty...


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh I too would be SOOOO embarrassed to be seen with such unprofessional nails!


----------



## PrettyDC (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it looks so unfinished! I'm definitely guilty of some chipped nails every now and again, but that's why you keep the polish in your purse for some last minute touch-up! This would be like getting only half a haircut or wearing lipstick on your teeth on purpose.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't believe she had the audacity to wear that to a wedding. What a crackhead. -.-


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow thats so ugly and ridiculious in so many ways. I would never wear my polish like that. Id take it off by that time.


----------



## tillytilly (Nov 6, 2010)

No, no, noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## crys2982 (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't believe she PAID for that.


----------



## Eyeonmodel (Nov 11, 2010)

I just didn't try it but it looks LOL.....


----------



## prettyboy8 (Nov 11, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead out of the house with my nails looking like that.  How ridiculous!


----------



## prettyboy8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wearing lipstick on teeth on purpose.....funny


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I'm unwillingly on trend. I'm waiting till after I do my hair to take everything off which will be tomorrow.


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx (Nov 12, 2010)

The only time my nails are chipped is when I'm sick, have a few days off, or have stopped caring.


----------

